# Wedding Makeup: How Much $$$ Do You Charge?



## NikkiHorror (Oct 11, 2006)

Last time I did makeup for a wedding party, I charged $40/person (5 people) for a full face of makeup. I kind of feel like I got worked.  I took the day off (lost money there), lugged my kit to the location (gas money), and then all the money that I actually spent on the products used ($100+), not to mention my time and expertise! Ugh...it's pretty defeating.  I basically worked for free.  How much do you guys charge?  What makes it worth your time?


----------



## giz2000 (Oct 11, 2006)

IMHO, you charged too little...if you are providing services such as skincare, you need to take into account your expenses for the products...you also need to take into account what the average rate is in your area.  In Miami, you can charge anywhere from $50 - $100 + for bridal makeup (usually, the bride gets charged more, but not always).  Some MAs charge $800 plus and spend the whole day doing touch-ups.


----------



## aeni (Oct 11, 2006)

she got a steal of a deal! i charge only 50/person for headshots.  i'd say add another zero onto your 40 and you're good to go.


----------



## kimmy (Oct 11, 2006)

i've never done a wedding, but the MAs i talked to who knew me and knew what i could do told me if i ever went into wedding makeup, charge $75 per person, $200 for the bride (just because her MU is usually more detailed) and after the initial makeup, if they required me to stay for touch ups, $15/hour. there was a couple who was actually going to pay me that much but i got horribly sick right before the wedding and couldn't do it


----------



## MisStarrlight (Oct 11, 2006)

I now charge $200-250 for the bride & then between $75-100 for each bridesmaid.  Before I finished school it was $100-150 for the bride & $50-75 for the bridesmaids.
Weddings are damn good business, but you need to be able to handle all the drama going along with everything.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Oct 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_I now charge $200-250 for the bride & then between $75-100 for each bridesmaid. Before I finished school it was $100-150 for the bride & $50-75 for the bridesmaids.
Weddings are damn good business, but you need to be able to handle all the drama going along with everything._

 
And there you have it ladies. 

Now that I'm with MAC, I'm raising my prices. I got robbed the first time but then again, I didn't like what I did. But now, I have a few weddings under my belt. OH, best believe I will be charging more.


----------



## devin (Oct 11, 2006)

AMEN!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FacesbyNiki* 

 
_And there you have it ladies. 

Now that I'm with MAC, I'm raising my prices. I got robbed the first time but then again, I didn't like what I did. But now, I have a few weddings under my belt. OH, best believe I will be charging more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Oct 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devin* 

 
_AMEN!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





It's funny how you say you work for MAC and their eyes get big as shit and listen to everything you say.


----------



## calbear (Oct 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FacesbyNiki* 

 
_





It's funny how you say you work for MAC and their eyes get big as shit and listen to everything you say. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


Heck YEAH!!

You also have to make sure to cover all your expenses and think well ahead.  If anyone wants lashes - I usually discuss that before hand but if at the last minute someone wants then - then I add that in.  If someone who was not in the original estimate wants mu, then I already have a set price ie mother of the brides decides she wants the same look.  Parking, other add ons, and if I'm going to leave them with any mu such as the lips - is already discussed and added in because if you don't think about those things they will come up and you end up coming out of pocket.


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Oct 12, 2006)

Here in the UK my charges are concidered below average (Asian wedding market that is) @ £85 for makeup and £65 for hairstyling.
I honestly don't feel its justified to charge around £250 (average for hair and makeup in asian wedding market). The problem here int he Uk is that there are alot of makeup cowboys/newbies out there who think they can do it, but seriously need to do a class because it horrible (wont name names of course).  It must be an asian thing, and seeing as i'm not asian myself it sometimes baffles me how a 'newbie' charges around £200+ for their so called professional services...
I'm happy with my charges, i might put it up for next year to cover more of my time as i also do the dressing of the bride (putting sari on, setting dupatta, using glitter mehndi etc etc). I would never go higher on my rates if i feel i wouldnt pay for it myself. At the end of the day, if you want to charge $200-$300 just for the bride, on makeup alone, its your choice, but personally i'd feel ripped off.


----------



## NikkiHorror (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks, guys.


----------



## Kels823 (Oct 13, 2006)

Whew.. this thread was VERY informative!!!!!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Oct 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *calbear* 

 
_Heck YEAH!!

You also have to make sure to cover all your expenses and think well ahead. If anyone wants lashes - I usually discuss that before hand but if at the last minute someone wants then - then I add that in. If someone who was not in the original estimate wants mu, then I already have a set price ie mother of the brides decides she wants the same look. Parking, other add ons, and if I'm going to leave them with any mu such as the lips - is already discussed and added in because if you don't think about those things they will come up and you end up coming out of pocket._

 
I got caught up a few times with that parking issue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They cleared it up but you do have to take into consideration of that.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Oct 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NikkiHorror* 

 
_Thanks, guys. I like the idea of charging a grip of money to stay all day for touch-ups. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
I charge an extra fee to stay all day. Shoot, you can do 2 weddings in one day. Gimme the money!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Oct 13, 2006)

I definitely charged too little in the first wedding I did then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I'm beginning and I'm scared of them thinking it's too expensive, considering there's crappy makeup places where they do your bridal makeup in 20 mins and charge you 16€...


----------



## NikkiHorror (Oct 14, 2006)

Pumpkin is right...it's a little intimidating when the bride just straight up asks "Okay, so how much do you charge?"  Yr like "Uhh well...ummm...who is she comparing me to?"  A bride once told me that a MAC makeup artist would do her makeup for $40/person and I was thinking (uh, yeah, at counter...) but what are you supposed to say?  I guess when I get a few more weddings under my belt I'll start charging big dollahhhs.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Oct 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NikkiHorror* 

 
_ A bride once told me that a MAC makeup artist would do her makeup for $40/person and I was thinking (uh, yeah, at counter...) but what are you supposed to say?  I guess when I get a few more weddings under my belt I'll start charging big dollahhhs._

 
Hehehe, tell her just that....something along the lines of "If you want to bring yourself in your wedding dress, with your hair all done, with your entire family/bridal party in tow, then be my guest, but do you really want to be worrying about traffic and other customers, blah blah blah.  When you can hire a makeup artist to come to your house so you can relax and focus on the big day that is ahead of you."
That usually works, but some people are just....cheap...and those are usually the most picky ones.  You don't want to do their makeup, trust me.

And you're a manager at Smashbox, right?  Go ahead, crank up those prices


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Oct 14, 2006)

I'd think that most brides are willing to pay a lot as they've spent so much on the day already, on their dress and what bride wants to look crappy and cheap when they're going to be looked at all day...


----------



## calbear (Oct 15, 2006)

MisStarrlight said:


> Hehehe, tell her just that....something along the lines of "If you want to bring yourself in your wedding dress, with your hair all done, with your entire family/bridal party in tow, then be my guest, but do you really want to be worrying about traffic and other customers, blah blah blah.  When you can hire a makeup artist to come to your house so you can relax and focus on the big day that is ahead of you."
> That usually works, but some people are just....cheap...and those are usually the most picky ones.  You don't want to do their makeup, trust me.
> 
> 
> > You said so much truth in this post right here.  AMEN!!!!


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Oct 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FacesbyNiki* 

 
_I charge an extra fee to stay all day. Shoot, you can do 2 weddings in one day. Gimme the money!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I realy do hope your joking there... 
I might be a bit weird, but doing this job to rip people of because you are more interested in getting more money that's just wrong...
I do my job because i love it, not because of the money... Are you a makeup artist because you love it, or is the money more fascinating?


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Oct 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Henna_Spirit* 

 
_I realy do hope your joking there... 
I might be a bit weird, but doing this job to rip people of because you are more interested in getting more money that's just wrong...
I do my job because i love it, not because of the money... Are you a makeup artist because you love it, or is the money more fascinating?_

 
Nope, not joking at all. I love what I do also but they are paying for my time, travel and talent. This is a business I am running.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Oct 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_Hehehe, tell her just that....something along the lines of "If you want to bring yourself in your wedding dress, with your hair all done, with your entire family/bridal party in tow, then be my guest, but do you really want to be worrying about traffic and other customers, blah blah blah. When you can hire a makeup artist to come to your house so you can relax and focus on the big day that is ahead of you."
That usually works, but some people are just....cheap...and those are usually the most picky ones. You don't want to do their makeup, trust me.

And you're a manager at Smashbox, right? Go ahead, crank up those prices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You've said it all. Like I just said, they are paying for you travel, time and talent.


----------



## giz2000 (Oct 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_Hehehe, tell her just that....something along the lines of "If you want to bring yourself in your wedding dress, with your hair all done, with your entire family/bridal party in tow, then be my guest, but do you really want to be worrying about traffic and other customers, blah blah blah.  When you can hire a makeup artist to come to your house so you can relax and focus on the big day that is ahead of you."
That usually works, but some people are just....cheap...and those are usually the most picky ones.  You don't want to do their makeup, trust me.

And you're a manager at Smashbox, right?  Go ahead, crank up those prices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I had one of those wedding parties this past weekend...the bride and 3 bridesmaids came in to get their makeup done at the counter...one of the bridesmaids was the BIGGEST pain in the butt on earth..."the crease color is too orange (never mind that she picked the colors herself...she insisted)...can you line on the lower lashline, right on the hair??  Can you put a different color blush..I want to change the color on my lips."  What I wanted to do is smack her...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !  I was so happy when she left (and didn't buy anything...at that point I just wanted her gone).  

The other bridesmaids and the bride were super nice and actually bought...it's always the difficult ones that are the cheap ones!!


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Oct 16, 2006)

i charge depending on how many people it is and how far it is
50-60 per person and 150-200 for the bride

i think i charge an ok amount, ive heard of ppl charging more and less then me


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Oct 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHluvsMAC* 

 
_i charge depending on how many people it is and how far it is
50-60 per person and 150-200 for the bride

i think i charge an ok amount, ive heard of ppl charging more and less then me_

 
Where in Maryland are you located? I'm in Maryland also.


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Oct 18, 2006)

Silver Spring...u?


----------



## anamarta (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, I'm not a makeup artist but I can give the point of view from the customer.

On my wedding day I paid €200 (app. $250/£130) for makeup. This included a previous appointment for deciding/testing the makeup (in which we also decided on the lipstick and stuff I would need for touch ups during the day, so that I could buy it and not steal from her), she went to my house, made me up (very, very pretty actually) and she also did the makeup for my sister, who was my bridesmaid.

I paid exactly the same for hair, and got the same treatment (also did my sister's hair). The make-up and hairdresser were already friends and the atmosphere was so great that the four of us became friends. I actually think they did my sister hair and makeup at no extra cost because we were getting along so well.

I don't regret at all paying that money because it saved me on stress and the job was impecable, but they are long time professionals and worked for fashion and opera already. I wouldn't expect to pay less than $200/£100 for a job that requires such dedication and attention but I would expect it to be flawless.

Good luck!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Oct 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHluvsMAC* 

 
_Silver Spring...u?_

 
Oh wow. I'm in Germantown.


----------



## .VivaDiva. (Oct 20, 2006)

Exactly Anamarta great post!

Charging cheap prices won't really help you in the long run. People do still believe that you get what you pay for. If you charge high prices for a high class professional service people won't have qualms parting with their money.

~VD


----------



## ballerino (Oct 28, 2006)

Im in Australia, and as a starting out makeup artist, im charging $60 a face, $40 for mother of bride, free flower girl, and extra for lashes etc. Now that i read about the hourly rate for sticking around for touchups, im definatley going to mention that also!!!! what a great idea...
And facesbyniki, i bought something off you when i was in the USA last year! i recognize your face! What a small world....


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 1, 2006)

anamarta said:


> On my wedding day I paid €200 (app. $250/£130) for makeup. This included a previous appointment for deciding/testing the makeup (in which we also decided on the lipstick and stuff I would need for touch ups during the day, so that I could buy it and not steal from her), she went to my house, made me up (very, very pretty actually) and she also did the makeup for my sister, who was my bridesmaid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## enka (Nov 1, 2006)

Well, I'm in Europe and I paid €170 for my wedding make up. 

I went there for a test run, where he tried different colours on me, I got a face chard and I really loved what the Make up Artist did on my wedding day!

It was worth every penny and although my wedding wasn't a big event  I wanted to look best...


----------



## Kisbee (Nov 2, 2006)

I was getting pretty consistent quotes from people for £35 for the test and £45 on the day for the bride and £35 on the day for anyone else..


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kisbee* 

 
_I was getting pretty consistent quotes from people for £35 for the test and £45 on the day for the bride and £35 on the day for anyone else.._

 
I'd say that is about the average for 'english' wedding makeup, roughly £75/£90 (incl. trial). 'Asian' wedding makeup average is about £150-£200 for just makeup (trials are usually on top). But most makeup artist in the asian bridal world do hair and makeup, where as the english makeup artist tend to work together with a hairdresser.


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Nov 2, 2006)

Miss Pumpkin said:


> anamarta said:
> 
> 
> > On my wedding day I paid €200 (app. $250/£130) for makeup. This included a previous appointment for deciding/testing the makeup (in which we also decided on the lipstick and stuff I would need for touch ups during the day, so that I could buy it and not steal from her), she went to my house, made me up (very, very pretty actually) and she also did the makeup for my sister, who was my bridesmaid.
> ...


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 2, 2006)

Henna_Spirit said:


> Miss Pumpkin said:
> 
> 
> > Quote:
> ...


----------



## Villainiss (Dec 20, 2006)

Based on my experience, I think that there are several things to take into consideration when drawing up your fee schedule for weddings and special events.

1.  How long does it take you to do a makeup?  
2.  How much do you think your makeup talent is worth, per hour?  
3.  How far do you have to travel?
4.  How much product will you be using?

Based on these questions, when I was trying to get my foot in the door, I charged $55 for the bride, and $35 for each bridesmaid, mother, etc.  For little girls (flower girls, ring bearers, etc.), I charge $20 each.  I also charged a sliding travel fee for anything that was more than 15 miles away from my house, because gas here in California isn't cheap.  It was agreed upon that any parking fees, tolls, etc., were to be paid by the client.  Of course, I also charge a fee for staying on for the entire event to do touchups - about half of what of what I charge per hour for makeup (so based on the scale above, $30/hour).

Nowadays, because I've got a higher demand, and other jobs that I could be doing, I charge $125 for the bride, $65 for each bridesmaid, and $30 for the little ones.  I am a firm believer that you should get paid what you're worth, and as a beginner, you should charge less, as what you gain in experience is worth more than the dollars you charge.  

One other thing to think about:  You want to build a good reputation; if you're new at this, and your bride is expecting a seasoned professional, you're not going to get very good recommendations for overcharging and making beginner mistakes; then you're out of business before you even get a chance to get started!

It takes a while to get yourself onto a fee schedule that's 
a. competitive (meaning not over or under priced), 
b. keeps your rent paid, and 
c. gives the bride the sense that she's not getting price-gouged.

I hope this helps!


----------



## Marci (Jan 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *giz2000* 

 
_it's always the difficult ones that are the cheap ones!!_

 
Sooooo True!!


----------



## martygreene (Jan 14, 2007)

Bridal makeup is a very difficult business, and requires very different skills from straight photographic or runway makeup. 

As others have mentioned, there are a variety of things to consider when drawing up your rates.


what are the going rates for other artists in your area? 
what is your skill/professional level? 
what services are you rendering? 
what is the duration of your work expected to be? will you be staying for touch-ups? 

these are just a few. Also, many charge separately for the demo and the final application, some deduct the cost of the demo from the final application if the bride chooses to utilize your services for the wedding. Others will do discounts for bride plus mother of the bride, or bride plus a certain number of bridesmaids, etc. Some people stick with the industry standard of half and full day rates, which opens things up for the client a bit more (any number of people they wish to have done, within the time frame, for a flat rate) and allows you to know very clearly what your time frame expectations are.

Your best bet is to look at what others are doing in your area, and remember not to undercut your colleagues. Undercutting other artists in your area is a fast way to gain a poor reputation in your region. Likewise, don't charge more than your level of professionalism and experiance dictate. If you are a novice building your portfolio you won't be charging the same as a hollywood professional.


----------



## *Luna* (Jan 15, 2007)

This has been very informative. Do you ladies charge seperate for trial make up, is that charge deducted from the total fee on the day of? I am new and self taught so I know I have a lot to think about here but this has been a great help!


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jan 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Luna** 

 
_This has been very informative. Do you ladies charge seperate for trial make up, is that charge deducted from the total fee on the day of? I am new and self taught so I know I have a lot to think about here but this has been a great help!_

 
I usually charge $60 for a consult (with 2-3 trial looks), but if they do end up booking with me, I'll take a portion from that off their overall total.


----------



## giz2000 (Jan 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Luna** 

 
_This has been very informative. Do you ladies charge seperate for trial make up, is that charge deducted from the total fee on the day of? I am new and self taught so I know I have a lot to think about here but this has been a great help!_

 
I charge $50 for the trial in addition to the day-of fee...but I spend a lot of time with the bride and do several looks, including lashes.


----------



## pixichik77 (Jan 15, 2007)

Just a quick thanks to all of you.  I've been asked many times to do weddings, bat mitzvahs, etc.  Most of the time I am in the middle of a show and can't do it, but this has given me some great info for the future.


----------



## martygreene (Jan 15, 2007)

My rates/packages vary a bit depending on the type of event and what is being asked of me. I do charge separately for trial-runs, as this is still a makeup application and time and if they don't end up choosing me as their artist I'd be short-changing myself not recouping expenses for the trial run.

As bridal makeup is one of the more difficult makeup arenas out there (has to last without touchups though a whole day, possibly including crying; has to look natural and beautiful both in-person AND in still photographs AND on film/DVD; artist has to know how the body's internal chemistry in response to stress alters the skin; etc.) there are many factors which play into all aspects of working with it- pay scale, type of jobs you accept, etc. To anyone considering starting work in the bridal industry, I strongly suggest reading the thread linked in the FAQ for this forum on bridal work.


----------



## Liyah (Jan 22, 2007)

Not sure if im in the right thread, but any free lance make up and hair artists in the plano/dallas texas area?  Looking for someone to take care of bridal and bridesmaids makeup for the first weekend in april.
please pm me! thanks!


----------



## lilchocolatema (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FacesbyNiki* 

 
_






It's funny how you say you work for MAC and their eyes get big as shit and listen to everything you say. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Isn't that crazy?!?!!? They're like "oooooooooooh, MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!!!!!"
*Chanting in a daze* MAC is crack...MAC is crack!


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jun 15, 2007)

Your market can determine pricing, as some markets are more sophisticated and have higher costs of living.  I have found the Mid-West clientele to be bit pickier, albeit (forgive me) less knowledgable than East Coast clients.

I am from Detroit, MI.  I have weddings there, DC and in NYC (where I live now) all summer.  

In MI:

I charge $80 an hour to cover all the party - bride, Mothers, and bridesmaids.  Arches, lashes - add $22 per person.  I can usually convince them to pay me to stay over for touch-ups (although sometimes it does take convincing).  $60 an hour to stay over.  They end up really enjoying the celebrity-type treatment. 

In NY & DC:

I charge $200 for the Bride, and $85 for bridesmaids (extras included) -then $75 an hour to stay over.  NY & DC clients expect to pay for quality. They have remarked that my prices are very competitive.

____________________

For every market, I charge a flat $45 for consults.  FREE if they come to my location.  99.9999% of consults lead to a booking.  I take a 25% deposit (15% non-refundable) 8 weeks in advance to book the appointment.  Luckily, I have never had a cancellation. If the party is larger then 8, I charge a $150 assistant fee. 

...and they ALWAYS tip generously.

Later...NaturalSister19


----------



## thelilprincess (Jun 15, 2007)

hey nikki,

i'm getting married next year so whenever i'm at the mac counter i ask the guys and gals there if they do bridal makeup - some only do if you come the counter (no home visits) b/c they don't have a full collection of their own make-up (i.e. foundation colors to suit the brides and the bridesmaids)  i am having traditional vietnamese tea ceremony, catholic church wedding and reception - so my butt will have to get up at the crack of dawn so there's absolutely no way i can get myself to a mac counter since they won't open at 5:30am.  

anyhow, since we live in the same city, i thought i'd share with you one of the fees i was quoted by a mac artist - $100 per person, whether bride or bridesmaids.  i'm very open with the MAs - i tell them i'm shopping around so early because i don't want to end up looking absolutely nothing like myself (let's just say i really hate my engagement party photos b/c the hairdresser did a crappy job on my hair and if i had time, i would have washed it out...i even had asked to meet with her ahead of time so she can see my hair and discuss with me what she could and couldn't do to my hair but she told me to just show up to the appointment)  anyhow, i haven't gone on hardcore shopping for a MA, just on a lookout when i go buy my makeup.

i'd say that the "home visits" have generated some approximate quotes of $400-500 for me and my 4 bridesmaids.  the counter visits quotes were less (but i don't recall how much since i this isn't an option for me) because the MAs don't have to drive anywhere (and they're using the stores products versus having to buy the product themselves to generate their business)

hope that helps!

edit: 06/23/07....another MAC MA quoted me $85 bride, $50 per bridesmaids (i have 4) and she threw in doing the moms for free!!  that's a great deal but i have to see her bridal work - her own M/U looked good that day.  A Dior MA quoted me $100 bride, $75 per bridesmaides and offered to knock off $50, so $350 for the 5 of us.  She said she has worked on celebrities, models, etc.  i actually went looking for mascara while the fiance went looking for a new wallet, and she did a quick 5-10 min makeover on me.  it was natural and cute.  Both MAs were willing to do home visit early in the morning, too.  i don't think the first MA realize how cheap she quoted....unless that is her way of getting her name out there and hoping i recommend her to my other friends - yeah, seems like everyone around me is getting engaged/married.


----------



## giz2000 (Jun 15, 2007)

You'd be better off having the MA come to your house the day of.  The expense will be well-worth it in time saved and less stress for you and your bridesmaids.  That way, you can concentrate on looking gorgeous and having a wonderful day rather than:  parking, traffic, counter MA running late, etc.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jun 15, 2007)

I agree....you really do not want to go to a counter the day of...unless you appointment is for 11am & your wedding is not until like 5pm.

It's been my experience that everyone is too stressed out & timing is never correct.

I've only had one bride that wasn't stressing about life when she came to the counter the day of (but it was also for a military wife who had 2 weeks to plan the wedding for when her hubby came home on mid-tour leave-so she was super laid back & said that all the mattered was that they were getting married before he went back to war.)


----------



## ViV04 (Jul 20, 2007)

Sorry just wondering......people just wake into MAC and ask you if you can be their Make-up artists for the day???


----------



## Pimptress (Jul 25, 2007)

Holy crap. Thanks to this thread I've made the decision I'm definitely doing my own makeup and my bridesmaids on my wedding day, I can't believe that people can charge upwards of 100 dollars to do one face of makeup that takes maybeee a half hour when a total hair updo is only like 60?!


----------



## GreekChick (Jul 27, 2007)

I would also like to add that the way you're presenting yourself is extremely important, especially when giving clients your prices. 
When I was starting out in the bridal business, I was literally too chicken to impose my prices on the bridal party. My first wedding was a disaster. Let's just say the bride was the luckiest bride on earth. Because I was later attending her wedding (she was my friend's sister), I offered to do her makeup for free. I had done a trial with her previously as well, and we both agreed that her and her maid of honour were to be made up.
Well let me tell you, EVERYONE at that bridal party took advantage of me. The bride wasn't suppose to pay, but the rest, yes. Well, I walked out with no money, and in addition to having made up 6 women, from 8 am till 3 pm (because of the lack of respect towards me and my time) I left with no tips, as well as a nasty makeup kit that the children couldn't keep away from. Plus, all the products the bride wore, I purchased myself.
*Never again.*
Since then, I created my own business cards, and set my fees:
Bride: 100$
Bridesmaids: 75$ (if they're more than 3, than 70$ each) 
An extra 10$ for lashes. 
If more than 5 bridesmaids will be attending, an additional MA is needed.
I will not offer any rebates. I mean, it's crazy how many people will come up to you at a bridal party and say " I only want powder; I only wan't you to apply my lipstick; can you just do my eyes?"...This is where it becomes difficult. A service is just that, a service. Someone can't expect me to use products from my kit, and not charge a thing.


----------



## giz2000 (Jul 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_I would also like to add that the way you're presenting yourself is extremely important, especially when giving clients your prices. 
When I was starting out in the bridal business, I was literally too chicken to impose my prices on the bridal party. My first wedding was a disaster. Let's just say the bride was the luckiest bride on earth. Because I was later attending her wedding (she was my friend's sister), I offered to do her makeup for free. I had done a trial with her previously as well, and we both agreed that her and her maid of honour were to be made up.
Well let me tell you, EVERYONE at that bridal party took advantage of me. The bride wasn't suppose to pay, but the rest, yes. Well, I walked out with no money, and in addition to having made up 6 women, from 8 am till 3 pm (because of the lack of respect towards me and my time) I left with no tips, as well as a nasty makeup kit that the children couldn't keep away from. Plus, all the products the bride wore, I purchased myself.
*Never again.*
Since then, I created my own business cards, and set my fees:
Bride: 100$
Bridesmaids: 75$ (if they're more than 3, than 70$ each) 
An extra 10$ for lashes. 
If more than 5 bridesmaids will be attending, an additional MA is needed.
I will not offer any rebates. I mean, it's crazy how many people will come up to you at a bridal party and say " I only want powder; I only wan't you to apply my lipstick; can you just do my eyes?"...This is where it becomes difficult. A service is just that, a service. Someone can't expect me to use products from my kit, and not charge a thing._

 

Amen to that...I cannot believe that people actually ask you to "do their eyes" for free...the only time I actually "did" something for free was to loan a bridesmaid a black eyeliner.  She had done her own makeup and had forgotten the eyeliner at home...she returned it with a $10 tip...she didn't have to, and she told me that she felt bad asking me to use the eyeliner when I wasn't doing her makeup...I appreciate people like that.


----------



## studiosila (Aug 4, 2007)

I love this thread!


----------



## ette (Aug 4, 2007)

Well...my rates are normal for my market (NYC) but I rarely do weddings now anyway but here they are:
Brides: $175...$300 for with hair (I bring a hair stylist). REQUIRED trial is $75. 
Bridesmaids: $100 each...$225 with hair
Flower Girls/etc.: free [makeup] unless you only do bride otherwise $25 each...hairstylist charges $30 a head


----------



## About Face (Aug 11, 2007)

HI Naturalsister19 I'm also in Detroit.  I love your work!!! Thanks for the pricing tip in MI I'm charging Brides $50 and get the crazy look when I quote my price.  Now I know I'm not charging to much!


----------



## macwhore (Aug 11, 2007)

My cousin got charged 500 for her make up, she did it twice once for the wedding and once for the reception, and she also did her hair, it was all in one day and she didnt do any touch ups  I guess it was an okay price for doing make up and hair or did she get ripped off ?


----------



## martygreene (Aug 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macwhore* 

 
_My cousin got charged 500 for her make up, she did it twice once for the wedding and once for the reception, and she also did her hair, it was all in one day and she didnt do any touch ups  I guess it was an okay price for doing make up and hair or did she get ripped off ?_

 
Doing makeup, staying on all-day for touchups, and doing hair? Yes, that's a very reasonable rate, and depending on where she was located it may even have been low. At that point you're running into a whole-day rate, and $500 is very reasonable for that.


----------



## macwhore (Aug 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 

 
_Doing makeup, staying on all-day for touchups, and doing hair? Yes, that's a very reasonable rate, and depending on where she was located it may even have been low. At that point you're running into a whole-day rate, and $500 is very reasonable for that._

 

She didnt stay for touch ups, okay she came, did her make up hair and left then she came again and did the same thing. and We booked her a hotel to stay in through the gap we paid for her gas and travel expenses plus gave her the 500


----------



## martygreene (Aug 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macwhore* 

 
_She didnt stay for touch ups, okay she came, did her make up hair and left then she came again and did the same thing. and We booked her a hotel to stay in through the gap we paid for her gas and travel expenses plus gave her the 500 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
That counts as staying for touch-ups. Basically, she was hired on for a full-day, as she was unable to book any other client that day, espeically if you were a distance from her usual service area or home.


----------



## little_angel (Oct 17, 2007)

This is a great thread to read 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks to everyone who replied. I'll throw my lil' two cents in!

Brides are $125, bridal party members are $60... flower girls are free (not much work there, and I adore making the little girls feel glamorous!)

Trials for the bride are $50, which is applied as payment towards the total when they book w/ the bridal contract... additional trials cost $50 more, separate from the overall total! 

aaaand everything must be paid within a week of the wedding date... 14 day cancellation policy, etc!

I'm starting to do a lot more bridal work, and starting to hate it less and less 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit- oh yeah, and if there are 5+ people getting worked on, i'll usually work with them a little on the total.


----------



## Lisa J (Oct 17, 2007)

Man, I have to say that as a bride to be some of these quotes (mostly some of the earlier high ones) are making me feel quite taken advantage of.  I'm not saying that there is something wrong with this, because I probably just don't understand it, but does it really make sense in terms of what gets done to each person to charge the bride as much as 4X as much as bridesmaids?  I've been wondering what all do you put on a bride's face and what techniques do you use that are different from an every day application?  Also, how different is a bride's application than the bridesmaids?


----------



## Lisa J (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh, I guess here is a good place to ask this: are there any MAs in the London Ontario region that do wedding makeup?  I am most likely looking for someone who will come to the home (I'll actually be in St. Mary's, Ontario).  In reference to y last post, I promise I am not super cheap!.. just trying to be educated and not get totally ripped off.  Thanks!


----------



## little_angel (Oct 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lisa J* 

 
_Man, I have to say that as a bride to be some of these quotes (mostly some of the earlier high ones) are making me feel quite taken advantage of.  I'm not saying that there is something wrong with this, because I probably just don't understand it, but does it really make sense in terms of what gets done to each person to charge the bride as much as 4X as much as bridesmaids?  I've been wondering what all do you put on a bride's face and what techniques do you use that are different from an every day application?  Also, how different is a bride's application than the bridesmaids?_

 
first off there is a big difference in the amount of time i spend on a bride compared to a bridesmaid. i generally will spend an hour working on a bride, whereas 30-40 minutes on a bridal party member. 

part of the cost for my brides is the trial, which from a consumer standpoint might not sound like much, but it's basically doubling the work and the product usage for the bride's application. my trials generally run close to two hours or more because i like to talk to the bride and get to know her if i don't already. 

also, the look is much more detailed and individualized for the bride, and i personally include lashes and application. i will usually discuss the general look that the bride wants for the whole bridal party, and they will all get versions of it. usually a set color scheme or style.

anyway, hope this helps


----------



## Lisa J (Oct 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little_angel* 

 
_first off there is a big difference in the amount of time i spend on a bride compared to a bridesmaid. i generally will spend an hour working on a bride, whereas 30-40 minutes on a bridal party member. 

part of the cost for my brides is the trial, which from a consumer standpoint might not sound like much, but it's basically doubling the work and the product usage for the bride's application. my trials generally run close to two hours or more because i like to talk to the bride and get to know her if i don't already. 

also, the look is much more detailed and individualized for the bride, and i personally include lashes and application. i will usually discuss the general look that the bride wants for the whole bridal party, and they will all get versions of it. usually a set color scheme or style.

anyway, hope this helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, that's very helpful, thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I guess the pricing makes more sense especially if you're spending so much time on the bride alone... also especially if you have to travel anywhere and go to their home.  Thanks for your info!


----------



## GreekChick (Oct 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fionawade* 

 
_I never knew people charged this much for bridal makeup! I have done about 4 weddings, but for people I am close friends with, and I charged them VERY VERY little compared to you all! I charged 150-200 for the bride AND 3 bridesmaids! *gasp*!_

 
For close friends, it's completely fine to charge a very low amount. For other clients, try and keep in mind that you are the one providing all the makeup, you are the one with the expertise, you are the one driving all the way to her house. She doesn't have to leave her house to get her makeup done. She can rest assured that it is all planned. You are providing her, and the bridesmaids a huge service.
Alot of people don't realise that bridal makeup is a very big deal. It will either make the bride, or break her. I don't necessarily agree with charging 200$ for a single person, however I find 50$ per person extremely cheap, especially when the MA is trying to make the bride's day as stress free as possible.


----------



## MACgirl (Oct 24, 2007)

I usually charge depending on what type of makeup it is, location, and what extra things will be needed (ie lashes). For a wedding i do about 100 for the bride and 75 for the bridesmaids and 25 dollars for basic male makeup ( like cover up blemishes,spots and/ or skincare).


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Oct 25, 2007)

When doing bridal make up, they are paying for you *TIME, TRAVEL and TALENT*. Do NOT cheat yourself. 

Paying that much for a bride is NOT unheard of. With the bride, she is getting extra attention and care, it's her day. Bridesmaids, are getting a pretty face yes but the focus is not on them.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Oct 25, 2007)

To me charging $50 is too low. If that's the case, they could go to the counter and get their make up done instead. You are traveling to them and giving them extra attention without having to stop and ring customers at a counter. Once you guys get more freelance bridal work under your belt, you'll understand what us vets are talking about.


----------



## meaghan<3 (Oct 26, 2007)

This is such a great thread!  I'm so glad that I found it because recently I was asked to do my friends sisters wedding makeup.  I don't have any formal training, but I do people's makeup daily -- out of my own MAC kit and usually I don't ask them to pay because they are friends or friends of friends.  I have also put together a portfolio of all of the looks that I do.  But anyways... she already told her sister that I would do it without consulting me first.  And I'm sure that they don't expect me to charge, but I don't want to be taken for granted for anymore.  That kit costs me a TON of money and I'm just doing everyone's makeup for free -- a full face too.  When she asked me I was like.. um..I'm not sure.  There is a lot of planning in wedding makeup -- like trials etc.. and shes in NY, I'm in Boston!   I guess I'm just aggravated and am looking for other opinions on this.  TIA!!


----------



## GreekChick (Oct 26, 2007)

The fact that you both live in different cities is already a enormous reason to charge her. Is she going to pay for your plane ticket? And if she does, is she going to expect a free makeup application? How many people will you be applying makeup on?
There comes a point where you have to stop being as generous as you once were. It is YOUR kit. YOUR makeup. It's going to be tough to impose yourself but if you don't, you will be taken advantage of. The exact same thing happened to me, with my friend's sister, and to this day, I still really regret it.


----------



## meaghan<3 (Oct 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_The fact that you both live in different cities is already a enormous reason to charge her. Is she going to pay for your plane ticket? And if she does, is she going to expect a free makeup application? How many people will you be applying makeup on?
There comes a point where you have to stop being as generous as you once were. It is YOUR kit. YOUR makeup. It's going to be tough to impose yourself but if you don't, you will be taken advantage of. The exact same thing happened to me, with my friend's sister, and to this day, I still really regret it._

 
Honestly, I don't think she plans to pay for anything.  I would be doing the bride and the maid of honor(my friend), but she hasnt said anything about the other bridesmaids.  I know, I am going to have to say something about it because it's been on my mind for days now.  It just bothers me how people would take advantage of me when I am always so generous.  Like the other night, my friend that is the maid of honor asked me to do her makeup and would buy me dinner. So, I did her makeup, her other friends makeup, went to dinner which she didn't even pay for.. then came home and she asked if i could do her other friends.  I just laid on my bed and said I have a headache.  I just get so agrevated, because normally I would never mind, but lately it's really bothering me.  I just don't want to be taken forgranted for anymore.  Sorry to rant. TIA for any advice!


----------



## little_angel (Oct 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meaghan<3* 

 
_Honestly, I don't think she plans to pay for anything.  I would be doing the bride and the maid of honor(my friend), but she hasnt said anything about the other bridesmaids.  I know, I am going to have to say something about it because it's been on my mind for days now.  It just bothers me how people would take advantage of me when I am always so generous.  Like the other night, my friend that is the maid of honor asked me to do her makeup and would buy me dinner. So, I did her makeup, her other friends makeup, went to dinner which she didn't even pay for.. then came home and she asked if i could do her other friends.  I just laid on my bed and said I have a headache.  I just get so agrevated, because normally I would never mind, but lately it's really bothering me.  I just don't want to be taken forgranted for anymore.  Sorry to rant. TIA for any advice!_

 
sounds like you reeeeally need to start standing up for yourself. a sad fact of life is that if you let people take advantage of you, the sure as hell will... and sounds like these people know you wont say anything about it.

when you were at the dinner table getting the check, i would have said 'sweet! here you go dude, good thing you're paying because i didn't bring my wallet' or something to that effect. there is nothing rude about you not letting people take advantage of your kindness!

i think you really need to call that bride and say, 'that friend never even asked me if i'd do your wedding. i'm really busy that day, but if you want to discuss my rates and travel expenses, we might be able to work something out.'


----------



## giz2000 (Oct 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pimptress* 

 
_Holy crap. Thanks to this thread I've made the decision I'm definitely doing my own makeup and my bridesmaids on my wedding day, I can't believe that people can charge upwards of 100 dollars to do one face of makeup that takes maybeee a half hour when a total hair updo is only like 60?!_

 
If I could find a place that did an updo in Miami for $60 (and did a good job), I'd call the tv news!  

You can find people who'll do your and your bridesmaids' makeup for less...you need to shop around.  But you need to remember that you'll get get what you pay for.


----------



## giz2000 (Oct 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meaghan<3* 

 
_This is such a great thread!  I'm so glad that I found it because recently I was asked to do my friends sisters wedding makeup.  I don't have any formal training, but I do people's makeup daily -- out of my own MAC kit and usually I don't ask them to pay because they are friends or friends of friends.  I have also put together a portfolio of all of the looks that I do.  But anyways... she already told her sister that I would do it without consulting me first.  And I'm sure that they don't expect me to charge, but I don't want to be taken for granted for anymore.  That kit costs me a TON of money and I'm just doing everyone's makeup for free -- a full face too.  When she asked me I was like.. um..I'm not sure.  There is a lot of planning in wedding makeup -- like trials etc.. and shes in NY, I'm in Boston!   I guess I'm just aggravated and am looking for other opinions on this.  TIA!!_

 
You are going to have to speak to your friend and clear things up.  You should not do the makeup for free, and they should pay for your trip and accomodations if they want you to go to NY for it.  You can also tell her that since the bride herself never confirmed, that you're booked for that day already....don't let people take advantage of you!


----------



## yummy411 (Jun 21, 2012)

FacesbyNiki said:


> Paying that much for a bride is NOT unheard of. With the bride, she is getting extra attention and care, it's her day. Bridesmaids, are getting a pretty face yes but the focus is not on them.


  	including.. and products! we carry a mobile makeup counter to you and all the disposables! that's a lot of work and money in itself!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jul 25, 2012)

yummy411 said:


> including.. and products! we carry a mobile makeup counter to you and all the disposables! that's a lot of work and money in itself!


  	Yes ma'am!! 

  	And with all the training and new tips and tricks and trends we bring to them, we gots to be paid for that. lol


----------



## blushdoll0802 (Sep 16, 2012)

I second that too


----------



## makeup555 (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow... "putting up with their crap"  great attitude for taking care of people on their special day.  pathetic.


----------



## MACgirl (Jun 4, 2013)

My two cents A beginning artist will not charge as much as an experienced artist, that's a given. You must be upfront about your costs, including travel time and as said above, do not cheat yourself. If they can't agree to my pricing, I would be ga


----------



## MACgirl (Jun 4, 2013)

Cont. Happy to refer them to another artist. Even if I can't be thier artist maybe could still help them. With that said if your are charging the amount you feel us right, then you must put on a production, your own chair, lighting, kit, and must cater to the bride for every need on her special day.


----------



## Olivia Florence (Aug 6, 2013)

Amen faces by niki!! !! Time is money


----------



## Gretl Irina (Dec 4, 2013)

This post was super helpful in trying to determine what I want to set my bridal pricing at when I get some clients. 

  I agree with so many of the posters though - don't undersell yourself, your talent, your time, and your expertise!! Usually, you get what you pay for, and it is so nice for your hair and makeup artists to travel to you when you already have a million other things to do on your wedding day.

  As for the bride's price being higher? Are you taking into account the time/money on gas/makeup used for the trial run? That is built into the final pricing for the bride.I spend an hour on the bride, and if you are using airbrush makeup (which I highly recommend), it is much more costly, and lashes are a great additional touch that is more $. After all, the bride is the star


----------



## EdieKeel (Jul 10, 2014)

It all Depends, there's several things to take into consideration when it comes to how much your going to charge :

  Expertise
  Travel
  Inventory
  Time
  Geography
  #of Services

  All of these things add up and by not charging what your worth is a shame. You Want Clients Who Know Your Worth!
  I work hard to keep up with the latest, and greatest, I went to school to specialize in these fields and I have won in competitions, so you better believe I will charge what I believe I am worth based on that. (I am not even nearly as expensive as most either)

  I Live in Texas and I am a Licensed Cosmetologist/Bridal Hair and Makeup Artist, I _travel to my clients Venue, Home or Hotel, _I do add additional travel expenses (gas) outside of the 50 mile radius, my price for Bridal Hair Design and Airbrush Makeup+Traditional Package is $225.00 for the Bride, I have a set rate for MOH and rest of Bridal Party but I am definitely flexible in all my Prices.

_but in saying that, I save my clients the hassle of traveling in this God Awful Heat/Massive Humidity which can ruin anyone's_ Perfect Hair and Makeup, I don't care what products you use, its expensive and a waste to witness your bride and her wedding party fall apart after all that work. If a Bride wants to be a DIY then she needs to be at the venue when she does it here in TX, its just too humid to be moving about from location to location, even from a Hair salon and back home then to venue for it to stay fresh without caking it on through out the day, thinking touch-up are good when traveling in this climate is a Big mistake. I do stay with my Bride up until she walks the isle (she should always be the last service to maintain freshness) and sometimes I will even wait until service is over for a reception refresher.


----------



## Tinamua (Nov 18, 2014)

This such a great thread! Now this helps a lot for those that are freelancing. But what about us freelancers starting at a salon doing makeup? Especially after they've been working at a counter for years and are certified thru that makeup line? No cosmetology liscence just advanced makeup skills? I'm trying to breakaway from retail makeup and actually doing makeup instead of only selling it. How much should I charge and how much percentage should I pay salon owner? I see some sites only charging 60 bucks a face at the salons!? I normally charge 75 reg makeup app if I drive to you, and 125 bridal/85 bridesmaids! And when ppl want smoky eye/dark lips and eyebrows on Fleek! I feel I should charge that full 75-85. But at a salon how do I differentiate that? Any thots on what I should charge while at a salon? How much do I give the owner? Do I have to follow there prices?


----------



## MISSRED (Dec 21, 2014)

I used to charge $40 for each person as well, but that was over 5 yrs ago. Today it would be $60.  What used to really upset me was when I'd be working behind the counter for Lancome on my shift, then would get a call from a bride to be asking to do the whole wedding party for free. We had to schedule time for them in between taking care of customers ontop of that. Then when the bridal party came, i'd have to split the wedding party up to clinique and lauder just so we could have them all done in time. Then most of them wouldn't purchase anything we'd use on them. That always burned me because they just used us, yet we weren't allowed to charge them or say no to the makeovers.


----------



## Stephstein (Apr 15, 2015)

There seems to be a great divide in this thread:  Team Artist for Artist Sake and Team Artist for Business Sake.

  I am definitely Team Artist for Business Sake.  I've lost some opportunities thrown my way because a bride didn't like the pricing and wasn't open to exceptions but I've got 2 babies and roof to keep over their head PLUS a lot of training and certifications I paid good money for, not to mention the product I've invested in. I'm not dropping my prices to suit a frugal bride.  

  My mentor once told me:  Your price is a reflection of how much you value your own work and how serious you are about your artistry.  If you are constantly doing free or discount makeup for no specific reason then you are sending a clear message of your own confidence about your work.  

  Let me be clear:  I would never inflate my costs, because I would never gouge the bride or undercut my fellow artists in the area.  And if a bride is open and honest with me about budget we can totally work together to find a look that is within her budget (using her makeup, not airbrushing, no lashes ect.) or even me recommending her to some other artists that are building their brand.  I am 100% about providing excellent client service no matter if I am retained or not.  But I can't start slashing my prices, if I did, then that undermines my other clients that budgeted and paid my original price.  They respected my work and me.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Nov 5, 2015)

MISSRED said:


> I used to charge $40 for each person as well, but that was over 5 yrs ago. Today it would be $60.  What used to really upset me was when I'd be working behind the counter for Lancome on my shift, then would get a call from a bride to be asking to do the whole wedding party for free. We had to schedule time for them in between taking care of customers ontop of that. Then when the bridal party came, i'd have to split the wedding party up to clinique and lauder just so we could have them all done in time. Then most of them wouldn't purchase anything we'd use on them. That always burned me because they just used us, yet we weren't allowed to charge them or say no to the makeovers.


  You can't blame that on the customers/brides. Only your bosses.


----------



## MISSRED (Nov 5, 2015)

Apparently our bosses left this go because they assumed the wedding parties would purchase something the day of.  We always had the bride and their parties come in a week or two before the big day because each girl wanted her own look, of which I provided.  Trouble was, after being satisfied with the look and products used,  they couldn't even purchase a lousy tube of lipstick.  Didn't they think it would need touched up at some point?  Maybe I'm old school, but I could never take advantage of anyone like that, nor be that frugal on the biggest day of my life.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jan 7, 2016)

FacesbyNiki said:


> To me charging $50 is too low. If that's the case, they could go to the counter and get their make up done instead. You are traveling to them and giving them extra attention without having to stop and ring customers at a counter. Once you guys get more freelance bridal work under your belt, you'll understand what us vets are talking about.



I do not want to bash any people who work at the counters, but their brand loyal kits rarely make work it during the day. Their work is not often good enough either.


----------



## MISSRED (Jan 8, 2016)

Wow, thank you from everyone who works behind the counter. I'm sure they all appreciate that.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jan 24, 2016)

MISSRED said:


> Wow, thank you from everyone who works behind the counter. I'm sure they all appreciate that.



Your point is?


----------



## MISSRED (Jan 26, 2016)

Well, I feel that it's a bit rude to insult every single person who works behind a counter by  insinuating that our work 'sucks' or we don't have enough experience.  Believe it or not many of us do work outside of our employment as well.  After this post I'll take the high road and not waste my time responding to prejudice any longer.


----------



## MISSRED (Jan 26, 2016)

Almost forgot,, Lancome makes an awesome concealer.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (May 17, 2016)

MISSRED said:


> Almost forgot,, Lancome makes an awesome concealer.



And a night mask.


----------

